# ACC-Big 10 Challenge Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*2009 ACC/Big 10 Challenge*​
*Monday, November 30*
Penn State @ Virginia - 7pm ET on ESPN2

*Tuesday, December 1*
Wake Forest @ Purdue - 7pm ET on ESPN
Maryland @ Indiana - 7:30pm ET on ESPN2
Northwestern @ NC State - 7pm ET on ESPNU
Michigan State @ North Carolina - 9pm ET on ESPN
Virginia Tech @ Iowa - 9:30pm ET on ESPN2

*Wednesday, December 2*
Illinois @ Clemson - 7:15pm ET on ESPN
Boston College @ Michigan - 7:30pm ET on ESPN2
Minnesota @ Miami - 7:15pm ET on ESPNU
Duke @ Wisconsin - 9:15pm ET on ESPN
Florida State @ Ohio State - 9:30pm ET on ESPN2


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Bring it Dook


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Haha, Roy not too happy with the whine and cheesers...


> I wish some of our fans who weren't here tonight would get a little more passionate and get their rear ends here. That was discouraging at the start of the game. But I love those, the ones that were here. *The other ones, I think I should take a camera shot, and anyone who wasn't here tonight — stop them at the door if they try to come in for Michigan State [on Tuesday]. Tell them I sold their dad-gum ticket*."


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Great news...

*Plumlee practices for Duke, to play Wednesday*


> Freshman basketball player Mason Plumlee practiced for Duke and is expected to play Monday, according to the school.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh my.. B10 up 1-0 lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hadn't heard about this. Hahaha

*Delvon and Roy*


> Anyway, Blanton said he and Roe visited North Carolina together once, then Roe went by himself on a visit for the UNC-Duke game. Blanton said Williams wanted Roe to commit before the game to get the team hyped. Roe called Blanton. Blanton strictly forbid him from committing.
> 
> "I said, 'You're not down there to commit, you're there to watch a game,'" Blanton recalled. "I don't know if he was scared to say no because Roy was pressuring him or what. I don't know exactly what happened after that. He might have committed, Roy might be telling the truth. But he wasn't ready to commit and he shouldn't have been pressured like that.
> 
> "Delvon still loved Michigan State and a few weeks later, when he was home and he could think about the decision without someone in his face, he realized that's where he wanted to go."


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Good stuff I beleive that story too
I love Roy though


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You know, I didn't think about it, but WE COULD ACTUALLY WIN THIS THING!!

But IU vs. Maryland should be embarrassing and bring it to 1-1


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha 28-21 IU. Neither of this teams can make a shot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Northwestern wins 65-53.. 2-0 Big Ten (soon 3-0 when Purdue game ends).. Indiana/Maryland in a close one still.. almost time for UNC/MSU


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And thats over.. Purdue wins 69-58 over Wake.. 3-0 B10..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Deon Thompson is really turning into a 'dude' with 'tude'.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

unc laying the smackdown tonight

dexter strickland looking like a stud


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They are indeed..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

those two teams are out of control


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't wait til next year. Strickland and Henson are both awesome players. Larry Drew is going to be a heck of a lead guard once he stops forcing the issue a little less.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Back and forth in transition, this is a fun game to watch.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dexter's gonna start taking drew's minutes, isnt he


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> dexter's gonna start taking drew's minutes, isnt he


Tonight he sure looks like it. I like Drew though, I think he just needs to quit forcing some passes that are not there. Next year I can not imagine how Roy is going to deal with Drew, Strickland, and Marshall. Strickland is soooooo quick and he plays really under control. I think he is a future lottery pick.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Our demise was greatly exaggerated. If we are rebuilding, so is 90% of the NCAA


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

do you like wear? what does he do well? like why is roy giving him minutes when you have davis, henson, zeller, and thompson? i haven't seen him make shots. hie rebounding? those other guys can do that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Our demise was greatly exaggerated. If we are rebuilding, so is 90% of the NCAA


what demise? you were in the top 6 to start the season and lost to team that was playing in their 2nd home. and you know good and well this is the first time they've looked this way. go away


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed Davis reminds me of a poor man's Tim Duncan.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> do you like wear? what does he do well? like why is roy giving him minutes when you have davis, henson, zeller, and thompson? i haven't seen him make shots. hie rebounding? those other guys can do that.


The Wears are skilled, and they play hard. Plus its good to give those 4 a spell every once in a while. They are really just a few minutes off the bench each game, thats it. They are going to be solid once they develop, but they need some work.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Ed Davis reminds me of a poor man's Tim Duncan.


see this is why no one likes north carolina fans


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Drewbs said:


> Ed Davis reminds me of a poor man's Tim Duncan.


Davis is a top 5-10 pick right now. So efficient, and skilled with more room to grow.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

TM said:


> see this is why no one likes north carolina fans


Well no obviously he's not nearly as good as Duncan was, but they have similarities in their game, the way they move on the floor, I'm not comparing their talent (which is why I said poor man's), but some of Davis's post moves are very Duncan-esque, simple and effective. He makes it look easy out there.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> The Wears are skilled, and they play hard.


oh ok. so basically a poor-man Tyler Hansbrough (see, an analogy used _properly_. take note  )


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Our demise was greatly exaggerated. If we are rebuilding, so is 90% of the NCAA


Were shooting 61%, and their best player is playing awful. I think were a top 10 team, and a dark horse final 4 contender but were not what we were last year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> oh ok. so basically a poor-man Tyler Hansbrough (see, an analogy used _properly_. take not  )


Bingo.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

59% compared to 44% and its a 9pt game? hmm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol TM really goes out of his way to dissect all things Carolina. The hate runs deep with him. I mean Davis being called a poor man's version of Tim Duncan isn't something crazy. Doesnt make him a HOFer either.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Little too late for MSU on their comeback.. it's currently 3-2 B10.. Will Iowa pull a shocker to get the Big Ten up 4-2 or will Virginia Tech win, as expected to bring the ACC back and even it up at 3.. more than likely Iowa doesnt win lol


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Carolina/Michigan State is a very entertaining game cant wait for the Kentucky/UNC

I still think Michigan State is the better team but they just dont match up well with the Tar Heels


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol TM really goes out of his way to dissect all things Carolina. The hate runs deep with him. I mean Davis being called a poor man's version of Tim Duncan isn't something crazy. Doesnt make him a HOFer either.


i'm a poor-man's roy williams, so leave me alone. you're just poor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just imagine if Lucious made that 3.. or if MSU got that board there..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

and for the record, ive been rooting for the heels so i _really_ dont want to hear it. i thought i'd dislike this team too thanks to marcus ginyard. but he sucks so i dont care if he hates duke.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I wonder how Roy is going to use his players. Sooner or later, a couple of those guys are going to say, "i want minutes or I'm going to transfer".


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2-18 from 3 isn't going to win you many games - and that doesn't take any analysis. they should have given a jersey to steve smith at halftime. i bet he can still shoot the rock


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This Virginia Tech-Iowa game is pretty boring. Iowa is horrible this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's gonna be 3-3 (unless this changes, 4 pt VT lead with 3 min).. I have Minnesota and Ohio State winning but Michigan and Wisconsin losing to make it 5-5.. the only game I'm not sure on is Illinois @ Clemson.. And I'm obviously leaning the Clemson way.. meh..


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Minnesota at Miami should decide who wins the challenge
Clemson, Michigan, Duke, and Ohio State should win their games
Duke @ Wisconsin should be a good one for the board with TM, apelman and Niemritz


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Is Michigan St. overrated? 

They loss to Florida and UNC and a close call against Gonzaga (won by 4 points) Their next big OOC game will be Texas on 12/22. For now, I'm going to have to drop them to the 20s or even lower if the teams behind do what they need to do.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Different game, same result for MSU-UNC.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Not a fan of the Wears and they both need to play in the post, while they would rather play on the wing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't know if they would _rather_ play on the wing. It's just Roy puts them in when either Thompson/Davis or Thompson/Henson are in the game. There's not enough room in there.

Wisconsin is solid. Against decent competition, Duke so far has been boring. Modern Warfare 2 tends to start calling pretty loudly when they get that boring to watch. 

Nim isn't mean/annoying when his team starts winning, so it shouldn't get too rowdy.

As for MSU - as compared to the rest of the country, they are a Top 15 team. They got beat by a hot, underrated Florida team and by a stinkin hot-shooting UNC team that was playing at home. Besides, it's a Tom Izzo team. Are they ever _dominant_ early on? They tend to save it for March.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

thatsnotgross said:


> Is Michigan St. overrated?
> 
> They loss to Florida and UNC and a close call against Gonzaga (won by 4 points) Their next big OOC game will be Texas on 12/22. For now, I'm going to have to drop them to the 20s or even lower if the teams behind do what they need to do.


OR if UNC beats UK on Saturday, are they underrated?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Yo Nim, I wasn't thinking - *JP Tokoto* is going to be in the house tonight. This just became a HUGE game!  Winnner takes all??


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> OR if UNC beats UK on Saturday, are they underrated?


OR if UF beats Cuse next week, are THEY underrated? :laugh:

As for MSU, i wouldn't be too worried, they played well against UF minus the turnovers, UF just played their *** off as well, got the benefit of a few calls, and hit the BIG shot. And a loss at UNC at their place in their 1st BIG game since the Cuse thrashing, is not too much to be embarrased about, however i havent seen the game yet. 

It's an Izzo team, they start slow, then gain momentum, and go into the tourney all underrated like. Next thing you know they in the Final 4.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

thatsnotgross said:


> Is Michigan St. overrated?
> 
> They loss to Florida and UNC and a close call against Gonzaga (won by 4 points) Their next big OOC game will be Texas on 12/22. For now, I'm going to have to drop them to the 20s or even lower if the teams behind do what they need to do.


MSU was overrated at 2 and 9. However, I still think they're capable of a top 3 seed in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If the Big 10 is to win this challenge, either Wisconsin or Minnesota has to win.

I see neither happening.

We just don't match up well. Duke's frontcourt is big enough to bang with our posts inside and athletic enough to come out and contest Nankhivil's and Leuer's jumpshots.

As for the guards, Smith and Scheyer are far too quick for any pair of guards on our team.

X-factor: Kyle Singler. We have no one to guard this guy. 

However, home court does funny things to teams, maybe Duke can go ice cold.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

If Singler continues his last few games performances, you won't have to worry about him.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Well I know during their recruitment the Wear's were adament about wanting to play on the wing, rather than develop in the post.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow what is Clemson doing, let alone the Illini? Down 2 with 9:15 min or so.. was down 22

It's tied up! WOW!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahaha what an incredible comeback!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TM said:


> hahaha what an incredible comeback!


Don't know if they'll win but WOW is all I can say right now..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Clemson, now you know how Arizona fans felt except put the weight of a Final Four birth on the line and play the game in Chicago...

Brandon Paul is a beast.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

did illinois ever have their names on their jersey's? i don't know any of these dudes and the jersey's obviously aren't helping


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That might get Illinois back on track


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if wisconsin shoots 75% the whole game, this is going to be a blowout. remember when duke was known for their defense. sheesh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clemson is going to do what they always do, disappoint come tournament time. How do you blow a 22 point lead at home.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duke and Zaga dont look so hot right now, still early


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

props to whoever wins that game and props to any of you who can actually stay awake through it. i pitty you big 10 fans. that is the most boring college basketball i've ever watched. it's literally about to put me to sleep. forget it. i'm going to bed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lookin good for Wisconsin and Ohio State right.. we'll see if Wisky can hold on though..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> Duke and Zaga dont look so hot right now, still early


Zags down by 1 with 4:00 to go. Bouldin has 27 point on 7 three balls. Elias Harris is showing why he deserves recognition as one of the best freshman in the country.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Harris now has 20 points 12 boards.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big Ten finally won a challenge because Clemson can't close out a game. Not surprised.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Big Ten finally won a challenge because Clemson can't close out a game. Not surprised.


Isn't there 9 other teams in the ACC?


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Bucky Baby!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm loving all the chatter on SportsCenter.."they're gettin' BONKERS on State St. tonight".."for sure gonna be wild in Madtown tonight". Haha. I may have to drive out there right now.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

my Badgers and Buckeyes both took care of business tonight - nice!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Finally.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Hell of a game by wisconsin, Bo Ryan is one hell of a coach


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Phenomenal game by the Badgers baby. Hughes was awesome and Bo is the man.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> props to whoever wins that game and props to any of you who can actually stay awake through it. i pitty you big 10 fans. that is the most boring college basketball i've ever watched. it's literally about to put me to sleep. forget it. i'm going to bed.


Gee TM, I hope you could stay awake for that massive LOSS! Time to bump some threads and act extremely condescending.

BIG TEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Harris now has 20 points 12 boards.


Maybe another German will actually make it to the NBA before Dirk retires. Harris is still has a long way to go, but there is a chance.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Gee TM, I hope you could stay awake for that massive LOSS! Time to bump some threads and act extremely condescending.
> 
> BIG TEN!!!!!!!!!


haha, i can live with a massive 4 point loss, especially when hughes plays out of his mind and your big men get lucky from outside at home.

congrats on being 1-10, big ten

you're still not annoying, nim. nice try though. and seriously, congrats


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Maybe another German will actually make it to the NBA before Dirk retires. Harris is still has a long way to go, but there is a chance.


Fran likes him, compared him to Horford at some point.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> haha, i can live with a massive 4 point loss, especially when hughes plays out of his mind and your big men get lucky from outside at home.
> 
> congrats on being 1-10, big ten
> 
> you're still not annoying, nim. nice try though. and seriously, congrats


Big Men get lucky from deep? That's been Wisconsin's game for 10 years. Mike Wilkinson, Brian Butch, and now Keaton Nankivil were our top post guys who could all step out. Nankivil can spray from deep, and it's a lot easier when Duke doesn't even make an attempt to guard him on the perimeter. And if you think Leuer was "lucky" shooting his 3's, you need to watch more Wisconsin games, because when he arrived on campus he was a guard in a 6'10'' body.

BTW, Duke and Wisconsin this year are really similar. Singler = rich man's Leuer, Scheyer = billionaire man's Bohannon, Smith = Hughes, etc.

EDIT: On the Wisconsin boards, people are saying this was the best Wisconsin home game ever; AND TOKOTO WAS IN THE HOUSE! Sweet.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i knew id get some junk about them being great outside shooters. of course they can shoot, but not good enough to do it every game. if they're so skilled, why don't they stroke it like that every game and knock off top 5's on a regular basis? there's a reason it was the best home game ever = trevon hughes and big men getting lucky. and yes, too many open looks from deep, including a key 3 by Hughes from the corner on a Mason Plumlee screw up where he acted like he was going to switch then didn't. The game was under 5 at that point. The three pit them up by like 8. It got the crowd back in it and was the turning point, imo.

Now seriously, does Tokoto want to go play in that system?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Now seriously, does Tokoto want to go play in that system?


What's more important, system or wins? 

He's a Wisconsin kid; playing for the state school and knocking off Duke is much more satisfying that anything an out of state school can offer save a National Title. And honestly, no one can offer a title, not even Roy. It took Hansbrough 4 years.

Brian Butch was chatting JP up last night. If anyone understands what that kid is going through right now, it's Butch.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hahahaha. you're awesome, nim


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> hahahaha. you're awesome, nim


I can't believe I'm still on a high from this win. This is like a "we're going to the Final Four" level of high. REALLY can't wait for the Marquette game next Saturday. Both teams are playing well above expectations, and it's the first game since the Vander Blue decommitment... plus it's at the Kohl Center.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

If tokoto stays in state it will probably be at marquette imo


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> If tokoto stays in state it will probably be at marquette imo




Buzz is a snake oil salesman


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Buzz is a snake oil salesman


Devin Harris aside Marquette will always be more appealing to the more "athletic scoring" players because of the pro style system they run, Marquette is a better option for those who feel they can advance to the next level. Wisconsin will do what they always do rely on big farmboys that can shoot and play defense, and live off of arguably the most underrated coach in the Nation in Ryan. Both schools will always compete for two very different reasons. I also have zero ties to either school so i root for them equally


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's strange though, because James and McNeal didn't get to the NBA, and Matthews is hanging on by a thread. Wisconsin actually has done better getting guys, even athletic guards, to the pros with Harris and Tucker.

But yeah, I mean, I think he ends up at UNC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I can't believe I'm still on a high from this win.


Oh please. You've been talking about it since they played 2 years ago.



Nimreitz said:


> This is like a "we're going to the Final Four" level of high.


yes, we know. we saw you all storm the court after a regular season win. how do you know a program that isn't used to winning.....  my last parting shot.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wisconsin has had wins against better Big Ten teams (in those specific seasons) in seasons they have shared or won the Big Ten Title.

But Duke / UNC / Kasnas / Kentucky are still the big OOC programs that create a sense of pride, and in Duke's case a sense of bitter disdain, to cause such excitment. Well maybe not Kentucky = everybody beats Kentucky in the last few years.

I thought it was an entertaining game to watch.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Top 5 best *college* careers out of this year's freshman class? Andre Dawkins?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> Top 5 best *college* careers out of this year's freshman class? Andre Dawkins?


Wrong thread. I guess its possible - he will need to show he is a scorer beyond just a shooter.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> It's strange though, because James and McNeal didn't get to the NBA, and Matthews is hanging on by a thread. Wisconsin actually has done better getting guys, even athletic guards, to the pros with Harris and Tucker.
> 
> But yeah, I mean, I think he ends up at UNC.


Wes Matthews has been starting for the Jazz wheras Tucker has a foot and four toes out of NBA right now... James would have probably been drafted if he didnt have the injury problems and Mcneal should have been drafted, Keep in mind Marquette has also sent Novak and Diener to the NBA over the last 6 years as well, so including Wade and Matthews that makes 4 Marquetter guys drafted/made an nba team to wisconsins 2. While not a huge advantage its still a signifigant recruitng tool for marquette


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Wrong thread. I guess its possible - he will need to show he is a scorer beyond just a shooter.


wrong thread?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> wrong thread?



I saw the Top 5 freshmen thread, and I figured you accidentaily posted it in here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

eh, i figured the thread was about to die anyway

welp, congrats to big 10. acc was running out of room in the trophy case anyway. til next year...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nim, you got scout subscription?

*Tokoto: "That was Special for Me"*


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Oh please. You've been talking about it since they played 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know. we saw you all storm the court after a regular season win. how do you know a program that isn't used to winning.....  my last parting shot.


Wisconsin has gone to 11 straight NCAA Tournaments, so maybe this is easy for out of state people to forget... Do you know how many times we went to the NCAA Tournament between 1948 and 1998? 2. We are Wisconsin, you are Duke, and it isn't like this is an unimpressive Duke team that isn't worth celebrating about, you were the #5 team in the country. We wouldn't storm against a Big Ten team.


----------

